

The Science of Shopping (1996) - danw
http://www.gladwell.com/1996/1996_11_04_a_shopping.htm

======
satyajit
Would love if you can share a similar article on online shopping - that'll
immensely help this forum. We all are trying to create something that we would
be able to offer online, or have people pay for subscription, or what have
you. Would like to get into deeper psychology discussion on what makes people
make such decision. Any thoughts? Articles?

~~~
amix
I think Jacob Nielsen is probably an expert in this field:
<http://www.useit.com/> (beware of a really ugly design).

Other than this, I think the safest bet is to trust the data, e.g. A/B
testing. Being too smart without any testing could lead to fatal mistakes -
Google has thousands of phd's and they still trust real user testing more than
"opinions" (at least according to Peter Norvig :)).

Paco Underhill seems to use the same method, i.e. observing real customers and
then drawing conclusions.

~~~
satyajit
Thx Amix. I was not aware of the site. Seems a very good resource, though its
usability centered. I would still like to see some discussion around the
original post - with web emphasis.

~~~
danw
Perhaps like: <http://www.nngroup.com/reports/ecommerce/checkout.html>

~~~
satyajit
Well, again, that link is design oriented. I guess I'm looking for a similar
article to what the original topic was about: "Science of _online_ shopping"

~~~
amix
I think majority of their analysis is by looking and analyzing real e-commerce
customers by video, hot maps etc. - i.e. they basically do the same thing Paco
Underhill does (thought Paco is probably a lot more detailed in his approach).

------
gommm
One thing I wonder about the invariant right is if it changes in countries
where people drive and walk on the left side.

------
jaytee_clone
Wouldn't it be great if such meticulous studies were done on other things,
such as education?

------
tsbardella
I remember reading this when it came out.

